# 30140 submucous resection-vs-30802 ablation



## hudsondna

I am confused on when to use these codes. My physician performed a septo and coblation of inferior turbinates. this is what is described in the op note. I billed 30520 and 30802. my problem is that the hospital is is wanting to use 30140 for the turbinates but the op noted does not say anything about resection. what is the difference between these two codes? am i to use 30140 when a septo is done?


----------



## MariWard

I have this same question---hopefully someone will clarify


----------



## rachell1976

30802 Cautery and/ or ablation of mucosa of inferior turbinates-intramural
- MD uses electrocautery or ablation to reduce inflammation or remove mucosa from inferior nasal turbinates

30140 submucous resection of inferior turbinate, partial or complete-any method
--MD removes part or the entire inferior nasal turbinate via submucosal incision. Full thickness incision made over anterior-inferior surface of turbinate deep to the bone. MD lifts mucoperiosteum and exposes the bony turb. Chisel or forceps remove portions of bony turb.


----------



## preserene

DO NOT REPORT  30802 in conjunction with 30130 or 30140- CPT guide line (parenthetical notes) says.
When a major procedure  is performed , the minor procedures like cautery/ablation is not reported.

Moreover, when submucus resection inferior turbinate partial or complete by any method  WHEN done with Septoplasty, REPORT 30520, 30140-51 -52 . 
30140 ALSO MERITS FOR REDUCTION ( when it comes to reduction all turbinates belong to this category for  modifier -52, and inferior turbinate is not an exemption)


----------

